# Bumps neat vaginal area



## Sofisofi (May 12, 2018)

My puppy is almost 9 weeks old and she has these pimple like bumps near her vagina that she keeps licking . For picture purposes i took a picture of her lower belly but u can still see the problem there. Is it allergies ? Or do i need to worry about something severe ?


----------



## debr1776 (Feb 4, 2018)

I don't know the cause of the bumps (grass allergy comes to mind because it's a non-furry area that touches the grass when she squats), but you might try posing this question in the health and wellness section. It might get more views there. Maybe you could ask a moderator to move it.


Best of luck with your new sweetie!


----------



## 237harley (May 20, 2018)

Our puppy had red bumps on her belly about 9 weeks too. The vet said maybe just sensitive skin so she gave us some wipes. They started to to spread to behind her knees and arm pits and eventually in her ears. She also seemed to have to pee a lot but not much would come out. So we took a urine sample to the vet and she had a UTI. They were saying the rash could have worked it’s way in to give her the infection. Not saying this is the same problem but maybe something to keep an eye on. The wipes did seem to help clear up the rash a little though, so maybe if it’s nothing major they would work.


----------



## Sofisofi (May 12, 2018)

debr1776 said:


> I don't know the cause of the bumps (grass allergy comes to mind because it's a non-furry area that touches the grass when she squats), but you might try posing this question in the health and wellness section. It might get more views there. Maybe you could ask a moderator to move it.
> 
> 
> Best of luck with your new sweetie!





237harley said:


> Our puppy had red bumps on her belly about 9 weeks too. The vet said maybe just sensitive skin so she gave us some wipes. They started to to spread to behind her knees and arm pits and eventually in her ears. She also seemed to have to pee a lot but not much would come out. So we took a urine sample to the vet and she had a UTI. They were saying the rash could have worked it’s way in to give her the infection. Not saying this is the same problem but maybe something to keep an eye on. The wipes did seem to help clear up the rash a little though, so maybe if it’s nothing major they would work.


 thank y'all so much, really appreciate it alot ?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

While your waiting for a vet appointment, get some Colloidal Silver (10 ppm or higher) at a local health food store (NOT GNC) and apply a few times per day.


Contains antimicrobial properties.


Moms


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

My little girl has had something similar a few times. The first time was right after her second booster shot. My old vet said they were spider bites. They looked like pimples to me? Since then, I got a new vet that is holistic. She is awesome! Finally someone that doesn't look at me like I am killing my puppy for feeding raw!

She said they are called puppy pustules. They get them after the shot because the vaccine tanks their immune system. Their body can keep the normal bacteria that is on the skin in check. When their immune system is down, they can't keep a handle on it and it goes out of control. 

We did antibiotics the first time, and they cleared in about a week. The second time, we went with a different antibiotic, and they cleared much faster. The third time, I just kept an eye on them, and eventually her body took care of it. I would put a little Neosporin on them every day. 

She will get one or two now and again, but her immune system just takes care of it.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Do you live where there are fire ants?


----------



## Sofisofi (May 12, 2018)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Do you live where there are fire ants?


 no not really, she doesn't ich very often anymore compared to before, I'm pretty sure it was becuase of her shots, but I love the input! I'll keep an eye out for those pesky bugs


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Geographic Distribution of Fire Ants - eXtension


----------

